# Boston Celtics acquiring Anthony Johnson?



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

What would you think if they were discussing a trade that would send Anthony Johnson to the Boston Celtics????

All I know is, Atlanta has too many pg's, and Anthony Johnson can be had for very very cheap.....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

FYI the only contract that matches is Scalabrine


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> FYI the only contract that matches is Scalabrine


So much the better!

Johnson would be a fine fit, although not a perfect one. He would be a good veteran to have backing up Rondo. He's a passable defender, and defenses can't leave him alone. Not the shooter the Celtics ideally should want, but he's probably an improvement on Rondo in that regard. Plus he runs the floor pretty well, so would work well with Pierce and KG in transition.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> FYI the only contract that matches is Scalabrine


Rondo & Mr. Moobs for AJ, Count Pachulia and a 2008 #2.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> *Rondo* & Mr. Moobs for AJ, Count Pachulia and a 2008 #2.


cant be serious?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rondo can't hit the broad side of a barn more than 5 feet from the basket and has bragged about not worrying about his jumper. To me that says "******* kid that thinks he's entitled to a starting spot on a title contender." And his inability to shoot is going to cause extra turnovers (by allowing his man to jump the passing lanes at will with no real fears of getting burned). If he were practising his jumper the way that Ty Thomas or Gilbert Arenas do, that'd be one thing. But he doesn't think he has to. They may as well use him to plug the hole at the five, and get a one year stopgap (and sign someone like Charlie Bell this summer or Chris Duhon next). With Pierce, Allen, and Garnett all they need out of the 1 spot is someone that can keep defenses honest, and that ain't Rondo. And Rondo doesn't think it's a big deal. (One thing I can say for Danny, he's a master at finding kids with a very casual attitude towards their games). Hopefully Pruitt & Davis don't learn from Rondo, and bust *** for playing time.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Rondo & Mr. Moobs for AJ, Count Pachulia and a 2008 #2.


I'm surprised that you're a mod.........


I would say that if a trade did happen, it would be scalabrine and a second rounder for Anthony Johnson. 


Also, if Charlie Bell is still available I would offer him a contract worth the rest of the MLE, which is in the 3.5 mill/year range...? n/m, I just realized Bell is a restricted free agent, which im sure the bucks will match any reasonable offer....


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Where did the rest of the MLE go?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Now lets think about this. Does it honestly make any sense to be expecting PG help from the Atlanta Hawks?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No, hence my preference for Count Pachulia, he's already twice the player of any center on the Boston roster, and ideal as a post scorer on the floor with Garnett, Allen, & Pierce. AJ's a nice backup, but that's the extent of it.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

BostonBasketball said:


> Now lets think about this. Does it honestly make any sense to be expecting PG help from the Atlanta Hawks?



Well, yes..
They have two perfectly capable second stringers in Lue and Johnson.

You're not looking for a starter (at least not by all the comments about Rondo I've read).
Personally I don't see why Atlanta should help out Boston - second rounders are worthless, and Scalabrine's even worse.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Rondo can't hit the broad side of a barn more than 5 feet from the basket and has bragged about not worrying about his jumper. To me that says "******* kid that thinks he's entitled to a starting spot on a title contender." And his inability to shoot is going to cause extra turnovers (by allowing his man to jump the passing lanes at will with no real fears of getting burned). If he were practising his jumper the way that Ty Thomas or Gilbert Arenas do, that'd be one thing. But he doesn't think he has to. They may as well use him to plug the hole at the five, and get a one year stopgap (and sign someone like Charlie Bell this summer or Chris Duhon next). With Pierce, Allen, and Garnett all they need out of the 1 spot is someone that can keep defenses honest, and that ain't Rondo. And Rondo doesn't think it's a big deal. (One thing I can say for Danny, he's a master at finding kids with a very casual attitude towards their games). Hopefully Pruitt & Davis don't learn from Rondo, and bust *** for playing time.


and yet after the trade the PG rotation is Anthony Johnson/Eddie House????

i do agree though different_13, scal is useless to the hawks, and really so are 2nd rounders with their already young team.

trades are pretty much completely off the table for the C's now, itl be a small signing or 2 before the season starts but the team is relatively set.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think some of you are underrating AJ. I recall him in the playoffs two seasons ago absolutely torching Kidd. His playmaking skills leave a lot to be desired but at least you know he will convert the shots that your big three will get him. Rondo is overrated, nice scrappy player but he is not the all star some of you are making him out to be.

BTW the Hawks would laugh at the idea of taking Scalabrine on their team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Johnson was terrific against Kidd in the 2006 playoffs.Before that he was mediocre and since then he's been virtually invisible.Going to Dallas was a disaster for him and going to Atlanta did nothing to rectify his situation.IMO he brings only one thing at this stage in his career,he's a very solid defender especially if the guy he's on doesn't have overwhelming quickness.Beyond that he's not going to give you much.He could come back,but he is going to be 33 in October and he's shown no signs of life in the past year.Since Rondo already plays better than solid defense and is ten years younger it's just silly to talk about trading for him.

Actually Speedy Claxton would make more sense for Boston excepting the size of his contract.He had a really terrible year last year,but he can score and he can back up the two guard.When he was with the Hornets he was a terrific reserve...Better than Johnson was in Indiana IMO.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

not bad... but some of these trade proposals are just ludicrous!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

If they wouldn't give up Rondo to get Garnett, they're not going to give him up for AJ.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> and yet after the trade the PG rotation is Anthony Johnson/Eddie House????


Hence my remarks about Charlie Bell. Pachulia is the ideal center here, and the fourth scoring option that greases the wheel. At that point all you really need from the one guard spot is someone that can knock down jumpers. Bell or Duhon would be the ideal at the spot.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Anthony Johnson would be great for the Celtics. If Rondo ends up not handling the starters spot so well, Johnson can easily come in and take over. Indiana made a huge mistake letting him go. They should've gotten rid of Tinsley instead.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Concur he'd be a great backup for Rondo....also, what if GS buys out Jaske?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

While I'm not a Johnson fan, I don't think there's anything better out there for the getting... so maybe.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, it'd be nice to acquire AJ. He's a legitimate backup point and the Celtics don't have one of those. They may not even have a legitimate starting point either but that's for another day. It's too bad there doesn't seem to be a reasonable fit between both teams. 

When I look at point guard situations, I wonder what the heck Memphis is going to do. They have the luxury of having three that may all be starter-worthy. Of the three they may be most invested in Juan Carlos Navarro and Mike Conley but they seem to rave about Kyle Lowry as well. I guess JCN could shift to the two-guard at times to skim the logjam but if they are amenable to trading a point guard I would love to acquire Lowry. He's similar to Rondo, good defense, pushes the ball but he can actually shoot. Again, it's too bad the Celtics don't have the chips to acquire anyone right now.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

If you look at Rondo's 25 starts, his statistics are among the best PGs in the entire league. So, while it is a small sample size, I tend to think this kid is going to be fine as a starter. Third-best rebounding PG in the league, best in the NBA in steals, good passer and great penetrator. What more do they want? Oh yes, a jump shot. He's working on it!


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> If you look at Rondo's 25 starts, his statistics are among the best PGs in the entire league. So, while it is a small sample size, I tend to think this kid is going to be fine as a starter. Third-best rebounding PG in the league, best in the NBA in steals, good passer and great penetrator. What more do they want? Oh yes, a jump shot. He's working on it!


Keep in mind those 25 games were made when no one in the NBA cared about the Celtics and we're prolly playing at 75% against them.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Did you watch those games? Clearly the kid has a strong future in the league.


----------

